# Browning X-Bolt .270 black composite matte finish



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

Just bought a new browning x-bolt .270 with the black synthetic stock at mikes gun shop in pcola. Have been hearing about it being one of the best rifles for a while now. Thinking about putting a Leupold on it. Later on could I take it to a gunsmith and change the stock if I wanted to just curious? I've never thought about it before. Does anybody else have the same rifle and what is your results from it?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just picked up a x-bolt composite in 30'06 from mikes. So far it shoots great, but I'm still breaking in the barrel. :thumbup:


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Mikes is the place eh? i grabbed the same finish but 308 w medium heavy barrel, love it. as far as glass - man there are so many scope options and even more folks who will tell you what is best. I looked long and hard and did all kinds of research, I finally decided on meopta meopro and have no regrets.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been a Leupold man for years but the Meopta is a much better scope.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought my girlfriend a x bolt in 7mm08 and we put a meopta on it and its a great gun no complaints what so ever. and the adjustable trigger is sweet too. its a wood stock tho


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

Where could I buy the meopta, maybe sports academy or bass pro?


----------



## CCB2112 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bought an X-Bolt .308 and it shoots a quarter inch group shooting 150 grain Winchester Power Point ammo. It's a great rifle and I really like the weight and features of it. I have a Meopta Meopro 4-12 X 50 on it and it's outstanding as well.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

My youngest son shoots the R25 .308 and I shoot the Browning .325 A Bolt. I put Trijicon accupoint in both. I sold my Zeiss for this scope and like it much better


----------

